# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica > Guadalquivir > Genil > Cubillas > Velillos >  Rio velillos

## camel

Buenas, el rio Velillos a su paso por Olivares deja una bonitas estampas, sobre todo en una cerrada y pantaneta que forma una cascada, os dejo unas fotos el resto aquí:http://sierradelronquio.blogspot.com...-olivares.html
saludos

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes fotos como siempre Camel y preciosa ruta, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Muy buen reportaje, Camel, gracias por compartir ese rincón tan interesante y ese trayecto que invita a hacerlo admirando el entorno.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Camel, preciosas rutas que te pegas y que nos enseñas!!!
Un lugar fantástico!!!! Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonita ruta igual que las otras.
Gracias Camel por compartirlas.

----------

